# chytrid treatment



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

where can I buy lamisil or other chytrid treatments


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

your local drugstore. its just athletes foot cream

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You got a chytrid problem? 

I got Lamasil (AT) Continous Spray to have on hand just in case, from my local drug store.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

no,but I orderd M. nasuta and they are renowned for their ability to carry chytrid,thanks,Ill go to my local DS to get some spray


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

LamisilAT Spray For Jock Itch | LamisilAT

Cream = NO

You need the continuous spray.

The protocol is online

Lamisil Treament for Chytridiomycosis in African Dwarf Frogs

Realize the spray pump that is pictured is no longer made by the company


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for the clarification, sorry about that. i was trying to say that its the athlete foot stuff. lamasil is the brand name for terbinafine, and lamasil can be acquired at the local drug store.


james


----------

